# How come since i discover vocal music it's so hard to lisen to instrumental again?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i discover vocal music , im lisening to it fully, and lisen to less instrumental music, i dont know why not that it better, i just dont know, i guess vocal music is a more direct form of music?
Anyone feel the same, this is odd since i was an instrumental type of guy before ...

What the hell happen to me?

:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Because the human voice is the greatest musical instrument!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe it's a phase. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Since i discover vocal music , im lisening to it fully, and lisen to less instrumental music, i dont know why not that it better, i just dont know, i guess vocal music is a more direct form of music?
> Anyone feel the same, this is odd since i was an instrumental type of guy before ...
> 
> What the hell happen to me?
> ...


I recognise it , but the balance will always comes back, no worries


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Because the human voice is the greatest musical instrument!


True and early classical instrumental music have always aspired to imitate the voice.


----------

